# RAC - Race Oncology



## System (9 June 2016)

Race Oncology is an Australian company, which intends to acquire rights to the cancer drug, bisantrene, from Update Pharma, Inc., a US pharmaceutical company.

RAC was formerly known as Coronado Resources Limited and it is anticipated that the company will re-list on the ASX during July 2016.

http://www.raceoncology.com


----------



## greggles (18 October 2018)

Some interesting price action during October for Race Oncology after a decline from around 50c in early 2018 to under 10c last month. 

I don't pretend to understand biotechs but the volume yesterday was well above average and the share price is currently sitting right on resistance at 15c.

No obvious catalysts for the recent price action, so might be worth keeping an eye on for a break through 15c.


----------



## greggles (20 October 2018)

Finance News Network interview with Peter Molloy, Race Oncology CEO.

https://www.finnewsnetwork.com.au/a...I91rPpIBW-nopwxT3EhuLNsKeHU943xUDzat2pDsIK7BM


----------



## kenny (21 October 2018)

Thanks @greggles, it came up on scans recently too awaiting 15c breach. If the presentations are to be believed, they are remarkably undervalued going into Phase III trials next year especially with the potential to receive a Priority Review Voucher to re-sell if they run a paediatric program concurrently.
Another recent presentation;
https://www.finnewsnetwork.com.au/P...storEvents_2018/11Oct/RaceOncology/index.html


----------



## kenny (21 October 2018)

I think they need a fair bit of money and soon with their burn rate.
Oh, here's an "independent" report too;
https://www.raceoncology.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/10/RAC-Update_October-2018_Final.pdf

Disc: Not held. Still doing DD.


----------



## barney (1 November 2018)

kenny said:


> *If the presentations are to be believed, they are remarkably undervalued going into Phase III trials next year*




Know nothing about this one but nice pick in the Comp @kenny


----------



## kenny (2 December 2018)

Slow progress as evident in the recent MD's AGM presentation and Chairman's address with no buyers yet in the Named Patients Program (NPP) for the drug. The US consultant has only started 2 months ago and Biosynergy has been engaged to push the NPP although I see the nearer term blue sky coming from progress on setting up a Paediatric trial given the Rare Paediatric Disease designation granted in July and getting a Priority Review Voucher.

Partnerships will take time and unlikely to manifest this close to year end. They'll see more takeup from clinicians if they can get a clinical trial going and the drug is at no cost to hospitals themselves.


----------



## greggles (14 May 2019)

greggles said:


> No obvious catalysts for the recent price action, so might be worth keeping an eye on for a break through 15c.




RAC only got through 15c very briefly last year, after which it slowly declined to a low of just 5.7c on Friday last week.

However, it's reversed that trend today after announcing that it has signed an agreement to conduct a trial of its cancer drug, Bisantrene, at the Sheba Medical Center in Israel. The trial has been approved by the Israeli Ministry of Health and the hospital's Research Ethics Committee, so the expectation is that the trial can start immediately.

According to the announcement the trial may not conclude until 1 December 2021, so there could be a wait of up to two and a half years for the results to be released. Still, it's a step in the right direction.

RAC currently up 35.09% to 7.7c.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (1 December 2020)

this has come a way since the last post ....now > $2.00






*Race Oncology is an ASX listed precision oncology company with a Phase II/III cancer drug called Bisantrene.*

_Bisantrene is a potent inhibitor of the *Fat mass and obesity associated* (FTO) protein. Over-expression of FTO has been shown to be the genetic driver of a diverse range of cancers. Race Oncology is exploring the use of Bisantrene as a new therapy for melanoma and clear cell renal cell carcinoma, which are both frequent FTO over-expressing cancers._

_The Company also has compelling clinical data for the use of Bisantrene as a chemotherapeutic agent with reduced cardiotoxicity in Acute Myeloid Leukaemia (AML), breast and ovarian cancers and is investigating its use in these areas._

The development history of Bisantrene is interesting : https://www.raceoncology.com/bisantrene/


----------



## kenny (1 December 2020)

I hope you reaped the rewards of the ascent @Dona Ferentes. i hope they do well as the challenge they're tackling needs solutions.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (1 December 2020)

kenny said:


> I hope you reaped the rewards of the ascent @Dona Ferentes. i hope they do well as the challenge they're tackling needs solutions.



No it's just come to my attention. Very much under the radar. But I like this from the website


> Race is pursuing *outsized *commercial returns for shareholders via its ‘Three Pillar’ strategy for the clinical development of Bisantrene.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (1 December 2020)

I posted this elsewhere, it really piqued my interest: _



			Over-expression of FTO has been shown to be the genetic driver of a diverse range of cancers
		
Click to expand...


"what interests me about this is personal experience. A bout of ill health 4 years ago and I developed a fatty liver, and told I was pre diabetic. I did a Michael Mosley diet and rapidly dropped 10kg. And two melanomas appeared. Got them just in time; dodged a bullet, said the dermo. "_



> Important scientific discoveries made over the last decade have  identified dysregulation (loss of control) of RNA epigenetics as a key  driver in cancer development. FTO was originally identified in the early 2000s from _genome wide_ genetic association studies as linked to *weight gain. *



*They're getting closer*


----------



## Dona Ferentes (5 February 2021)

fresh highs

Race has a strategy guided by a combination of impressive clinical data and Race's interest in further investigating the independent _City of Hope pre-clinical observations _that Bisantrene is a potent inhibitor of FTO (Fat mass and Obesity-associated protein). 

These unexpected findings encourage further preclinical and clinical evaluation across multiple cancer types under Pillar 1. Pillar 2 of the plan identified opportunity in Breast Cancer following positive preclinical data, while Pillar 3 extends the Acute Myeloid Leukemia program.  

 Pillar 1 ... FTO inhibition focused on Melanoma and Clear Cell Renal Cell Carcinoma as _proof of concept_ indications. 
 Pillar 2 ... Breast cancer treatment as a safer chemotherapeutic agent with expanded therapeutic index 
 Pillar 3 ... AML addressing legacy plans in adult and paediatric populations. Evaluation of extramedullary AML building on the Israel trial observation and clear unmet clinical need.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (21 February 2021)

another leg up, now around $3.00


----------



## Dona Ferentes (9 March 2021)

now over $4

Compelling Preclinical Breast Cancer Results 

_Bisantrene killed breast cancer cells resistant to the current standard of care breast cancer drugs etoposide, palbocicclib, fulvestrant, tamoxifen, doxorubicin, epirubicin and cyclophosphamide _
_Bisantrene was found to kill breast cancer cells from all common breast cancer subtypes including triple negative, ER+, and Her2+ _
_These results clearly support advancing Bisantrene into human breast cancer clinical trials _


----------



## Dona Ferentes (12 April 2021)

all their trials are 'compelling'

Some think the 'light regulation' promoting some stocks is fuelling the flames



> Another pre-revenue business to catch the attention of often younger investors new to the sharemarket is Race Oncology. Its shares are up 11-fold over the last year from 28¢ to $3.06 today. Just in March, Race posted five price-sensitive positive-operating updates to the ASX.
> _On 09 March the day it released an announcement titled Compelling Preclinical Breast Cancer Results shares were bid as high as $4.23 on a market value around $592 million, despite it being a loss-making biotech with no commercial product or trial drugs at phase III stage.
> On 07 April undisclosed insiders exercised 1 million share options at just 25¢ to leave them sitting on a $2.81 million paper profit based on the difference between the exercise price and today’s share price.
> In February, Race posted research by MST Marquee to its website which valued it at $4.88 per share, with a disclaimer (at the bottom of page 27) that the research was paid for and Race itself had even helped the analyst prepare it._





> Another piece of research widely shared and spruiked on Reddit, Hotcopper, and LinkedIn on the biotech by a user named Wombat777 valued Race at a net present value of $75 a share and up to $135.24 a share on the potential for a big pharma buyout by 2022. Not bad, for a stock the market valued at 28¢ this time last year.




(DNH)


----------



## JohnDe (21 December 2021)

I am a holder since 2017, a few worries on the way but all smiles for most of it. A great company.



> 21 December 2021 – Race Oncology Limited (“Race”) is pleased to announce that its Share  Purchase Plan (SPP) has closed heavily oversubscribed with $43.9m received in  applications from 2,340 shareholders. In line with the terms of the SPP, $29.7m will be  accepted, with funds to be applied to Race’s “full case” funding scenario, as set out in  Race’s 2021 Annual General Meeting (ASX announcement: 23 November 2021).
> 
> Race's Managing Director and CEO, Mr Phil Lynch commented: “The Race team has been  humbled by the extraordinary show of shareholder support for our Share Purchase Plan and  we sincerely thank all those who participated. The number of applications reflects enthusiasm  for the significant potential of our lead drug Zantrene, and this enables us to implement our  planned clinical and drug development plans across the three-pillar program. We move into  2022 in an exceptional position, with many critical, reportable milestones ahead of us.”
> 
> ...






			https://cdn-api.markitdigital.com/apiman-gateway/CommSec/commsec-node-api/1.0/event/document/1410-02469589-1PGTMIBQGUOCDD4R09TDDK19JD/pdf?access_token=0007xXBvsSXrevHgA6e1nQmZ5hmZ


----------



## JohnDe (23 December 2021)

Very interesting - 



> Race Oncology (ASX: RAC) chief scientific officer Dr Daniel Tillett joins Small Caps to discuss the company’s research and development plans for its lead anti-cancer drug Zantrene.
> 
> As well as having an anti-cancer effect, recent pre-clinical research has also identified the drug has heart-protective benefits.
> 
> Race is heading into 2022 with an extra $29.7 million after it completed a heavily oversubscribed share purchase plan.


----------



## access (1 January 2022)

Following oversubscribed Rights issue RAC is now well funded to progress to the next level with their trials. Should be some exciting announcements this year with a probable take over in 2-3 years time by a big pharmacutical.


----------



## JohnDe (31 March 2022)

RAC are climbing again.


----------



## JohnDe (30 June 2022)




----------



## access (31 July 2022)

Should have some positive trial results out soon.


----------



## JohnDe (13 October 2022)

Something strange is happening, RAC +10%


----------



## Black Eugene (13 October 2022)

JohnDe said:


> Something strange is happening, RAC +10%



40% would bring them back into the black


----------



## JohnDe (18 October 2022)

Another two days of increases.

*Pitt Street Research initiates report*​​“We value RAC at* A$3.4bn base case and A$6.1bn bull case*. Adjusting for probability and accounting for future capital raises, this equates to *A$6.61 per share base case and A$11.91 per share bull case*.”​


			https://www.raceoncology.com/wp-content/uploads/2022/10/Race-Oncology-Pitt-Street-Research-Research-Initiation-Report-October-2022.pdf?cmid=a2e36753-744c-445c-b7b6-16c10065db8c


----------



## JohnDe (23 November 2022)

Black Eugene said:


> 40% would bring them back into the black




Another 7.08% up on todays news.




> *Race Receives Positive Guidance on Zantrene via Pre-IND  Meeting with US FDA*
> 
>  Race Oncology has received positive feedback and guidance from the US  FDA regarding Zantrene and its clinical plans
>  FDA has indicated the clinical hold issues raised with Race’s previous IND  submitted in 2019 have been satisfactorily addressed
> ...


----------



## access (31 December 2022)

Trials and development are progressing well. A big payday in the next few years.


----------

